# Movie Review- In Good Company



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

This was an excellent movie. Very well acted and casted. It was really funny but also had some dramatic undertones (well for me as a girl). This is by far the best movie I have seen in a long time. 
I really am beginning to like Scarlett Johanson, she has grown up into a beautiful woman. I think I might actually buy the movie, which is rare for me. Both guys and girls will like this movie and is well set for todays times.


----------

